# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Atbildīgs virpotājs.

## Elfs

labvakar !
Iesakiet, lūdzu, kādu virpotāju, ieteicams pārdaugavā.
Steidzami (rīt līdz pusdienai ) vajag izvirpot divas mazas bukses apmēram 30 x 30 no bronzas.
Materiāls iraida.
Manējais kautkur nosvīdis....   :: 



Paldies!

----------


## Isegrim

Ir gana smalks amatnieks, tikai labajā likteņupes krastā. Ar steidzamību ir tā, ka reizēm tā ir iespējama, bet ne vienmēr. Pašam nācies pagaidīt nedēļu/divas.

----------


## Obsis

Tā tīri philosophiski. Nez ar ko atbildīgs virpotājs atšķiras no bezatbildīga??? Par precizitāti ņebosj te negāja runa.... Par termiņu ievērošanu?? Par skaidu akurātu saslaucīšanu? Un turziņā lai atdotu atpakaļ....
A citādi kā te uz vietas mums tikai mazā Škoļnij virpa kas ar precizitāti neizceļas, lielā milzu virpa ir patālu jābrauc un vidējā izmēra precīzā - arī jābrauc tikai citur. Bet ja kādi +/-0,1mm der, tad principā, bada gadījumā, drīkst man piezvanīt un lūgt izglābt ar virpošanu.

----------


## Tārps

Mūsdienās ar +/- 0,1 mm, kad ir digitālais bīdmērs ar simtdaļām ?!! , bet ja ar to beņķi nevar precīzāk, tad tas jāizmet . Vismaz vadotnes, vai gultņi jānoregulē.
Pamēģini gultni uzlikt uz varpstas ar +/- 0,1 mm. Par startera slīdgultņiem vispār nerunāšu.

----------


## Elfs

Kautkur dzīvojot tāds zvērs kā Sēžas un pielaides.
Interesanti cik lielam jābūt bronzas slīdgultņa iekšējam D uz asi 20 mm. Domāju,ka 90 % gadījumu to taisa tā lai ar roku kustinot nejūt, ka ļurkājas  ::

----------


## next

Ieksheejo diametru ar riivurbi uztaisa kad gultnis jau iepreseets, virpojot buksi par aareejo jaadomaa.

----------


## Elfs

Vai ta shis presējot tik briesmīgi saspiežās, ka pēc tam jāpiedzen vēl ? Pirms pāris gadiem ar mazu āmurīti izdzinu un iedzinu jauno buksi atpakaļ.

----------


## Tārps

Ja pārāk viegli iedzīs, var gadīties, ka slīdgultnis pats sāk griesties sēžā. Ja izmēri ļoti tuvi, parasti izmanto termisko izplešanos/saraušanos.

----------


## next

> Vai ta shis presējot tik briesmīgi saspiežās, ka pēc tam jāpiedzen vēl ?


 Cik saspiezhas to redz kad iepreseets.
Tad ar riivurbi piedzen kaa vajag.
Taapeec jau nav vajadziibas virpojot par ieksheejo diametru iespringt.

----------


## Elfs

Vai tas rīvurbis ir rokas instruments un kā to dara ?

----------


## next

https://www.google.lv/search?q=%D0%A...w=1366&bih=638

Aha, rokas.
Es pats nemaaku, kur veel citus maaciiit.

----------

